# Really worried right now (Depo Medrol side effect?)



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

My cat went to the vet today after a little over a week of being slightly "off". Like 95% herself, but not her full self. You know what I mean. Appetite fine, playing, going to the litter box, just not completely herself. Also I suspected some allergies. 

The Dr. examined her. Didn't find anything alarming. Said she could do blood work if I wanted so I said ok. Dr. said the blood work came back "confusing". Everything looked fine except it was showing severe anemia and that just didn't mesh with her appearance or behavior: no paleness, great appetite, some playing, breathing normal. Vet said there could be a flaw in their machine. Only one other animal had blood work that day and it had anemia as well. So she's sending a sample off to another lab to test on their machine. Should be in Monday.

Test also revealed some allergies so she gave her a shot of Depo Medrol.

Brought her home. She ate really well, played some, watched the birds and squirrels out the window, walked around. About five hours later she got really lethargic. She's just laying around. She won't even look at me. I pick her up and set her down an she just lays down in that spot.

I specifically asked the vet if that shot would make her feel bad so I wouldn't worry if she acted like she didn't feel well and she said no, if anything it would make her feel better.

So here it is after midnight. Vet closed and no one to call. Just wondering if anyone here has had similar experience with Depo Medrol? Please respond if so. I'm sure I'll be up all night. Thanks!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I've never had a cat who got this shot but I did a search online and found this page: Intervals of Depo-Medrol Injections for Cats - Pets Lethargy is listed as a side effect.

I'd be worried too and probably tempted to and might actually go to a 24 hour vet (I'm an over-reactionist!) but it's more likely just a normal side effect. 

I freaked out when my little boy was lethargic and then repeatedly vomited for days after his last combo shot. Knowing lethargy is a possible effect and seeing it are two different things. 

Sending positive thoughts that your kitty is back to normal soon.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. I overreact too.

I Googled the drug and some people had unfavorable things to say about it. I hope this doesn't last for weeks like some of the cases I've been reading about.

At this point my vet opens in just a few hours. I'm going to call at least.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh I would definitely call first thing in the morning. Because there is nothing more reassuring than that.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

I called the vet and she said very rarely do they have a reaction to Depo Medrol. She also said the blood results came in and she does not have anemia. So I have no idea.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

*What could be wrong? I'm so confused!*

This began maybe 12 days ago. I started noticing vague differences in my cat. Not really anything to be alarmed. Just a little off. This past Friday I decided to take her to the vet. Her CBC (blood count) was normal, she had no fever. Did have a mild allergy so she was given a steroid shot (Depo Midrol). I posted about that on here.

All the time her appetite is completely normal, water intake, litter box usage (no diarrhea). All normal. Still is.

She's normally very interested and active. She just turned 6 years old this month. She's not fat. Over the past 10 days or so her interests and activity has decreased. Dramatically since she visited the vet on Friday. I can barely get her to play either with her toys or with her brother (he's bathing her now). She won't come when I call her. She'll be laying on my bed, jump down and just lay down in that spot. She does that sometimes anyway, but it's gotten more frequent. She just lays around. However if she sees a bird or a squirrel in the window her eyes brighten and she lunges at them. 

This morning I was feeling better about things because she came into my room and pawed at the mirror and TV screen, got on my bed, purred and slapped a bit at some ear buds. Those are things she normally does that she hadn't really been doing. She even jumped up on the kitchen counter twice this morning. So I was thinking maybe things are turning around. This afternoon, back to lethargy and inactivity. She gotten lazy in recent years but she'll usually perk up and check something out if it piques her interest. 



I'm so confused because I don't know if that shot (Depo Medrol) negatively effected her even though I called my vet yesterday and was told that negative side effects are very rare. I asked about soreness because that sometimes happens with steroid injection and the vet she said it's possible. Ok, but if it's muscle soreness that's causing her to be inactive then why did she jump up on the kitchen counter with no problem? Also she began some of this prior to the vet visit. Even though it seems to have worsen after. 

Something else, I have five cats. A few weeks ago three of them threw up. Not all at once and not all the same severity. One threw up once and the other two threw up multiple times and acted sick. One for a day, one for about 4 days. The latter went to the vet. Mild fever, shot and she's fine. The others are fine. I was suspecting it might have been the food so I started buying a better quality of food. They've been eating better food for about two weeks now.

The cat with the current problem (Mable) is the only one who didn't throw up (except for a hairball) but she's the one who's illness or whatever it is is lingering. Besides, she's been off that other food for two weeks or more.

Sorry if it all sounds confusing. I'm confused and frustrated. 

To recap Mable the cat is not herself. Hasn't been going on the second week. Appetite as good as ever. Vet visit was fine. 

I can't keep going to the vet. You all know how expensive it is. I just don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Pokey (Feb 23, 2012)

KimM12 said:


> I Googled the drug and some people had unfavorable things to say about it. I hope this doesn't last for weeks like some of the cases I've been reading about.


I've had cats receive depo medrol before for chronic conditions, and currently have one that receives the shot every 2-3 weeks for an inoperable oral cancer. From my experience, I always expect a relative "down" time for a day or two following the shot. The shot spot itself can be sore, and they're not as active while it is.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. She just got up and scratched on her scratching post (and chair), wanted a snack, jumped up in the window and laid down. Now she's lying on the floor. It's been exactly 48 hours.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Here are a few photos to better show how she's acting:

These are taken within about an hour or so and in order:

Laying around. Hardly responsive:




Trying to catch a bug:




Literally two minutes later:




Most of the time she's laying around, will not react to anything. What she's currently doing. Other times she seems normal.


Pokey, is this in any way similar to how your cats do on Depo Medrol? I don't know if it's the Depo or if there's something else wrong with her. I read some more horror stories about Depo. I regret letting my vet give her that. I'm sick with worry. I feel like I'm in limbo. No peace of mind whatsoever. This is my favorite cat ever. I can't lose her.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Judging by her posture in that last pic, I agree she's not feeling fine. Considering she was like this before the Depo, and that it's been 48 hours since they gave her the shot - I think you can rule out the Depo

This is a long shot, but I'm going to throw it in there anyway. I don't know if they've already done so, but I know doctors don't usually test for heavy medal poisoning in humans until they suspect something and test specifically for that. That's because it gets broken down into elements that occur naturally in the body, and it's very hard to detect.
Considering that you had a few other cats vomiting, I'm leaning strongly towards poisoning of some kind. Different cats can react differently to substances, but heavy metals are known for sticking around in the body long after they've been consumed. Could they have been exposed to a pesticide or other poison of some kind?
Maybe someone else will have a different idea.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. She's strictly indoors. I don't know where or how she could have gotten into anything unless it was the cat food. They've always eaten a variety so it's so difficult to single out one food.

Yes she was a small bit like this before the vet but went down fast about 5 hours after that shot.

I'll give them another call as soon as they open. 

Her appetite is still as good as ever.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Not really. I called the vet but got a recording because they're busy so I can left a message. 

I'm home with her to keep an eye on her.

Every once in a while I get a glimpse of her real self. She slapped her ball off a table and chased it for a couple of seconds. Right now she's walking around. It's normal for her to be more active in the morning and lazier throughout the day. It's just the way she looks when she's laying around. She's not in the comfortable deep sleep curled up typical cat way. Just kind of a light sleep where you can tell by her face and body language she doesn't feel well.

Right this very second you wouldn't think anything is wrong with her. Times like these make me hopeful. I just want to see real progress.

By the way, I looked up any of the plants she may have chewed on and they're either non toxic or mild toxicity so if anything it wasn't the plants.


----------



## Pokey (Feb 23, 2012)

KimM12 said:


> Pokey, is this in any way similar to how your cats do on Depo Medrol? I don't know if it's the Depo or if there's something else wrong with her. I read some more horror stories about Depo. I regret letting my vet give her that. I'm sick with worry. I feel like I'm in limbo. No peace of mind whatsoever. This is my favorite cat ever. I can't lose her.


There's not a cat medication out there that you can't find horror stories about on the internet, so don't take them so seriously. Cats handle steroids very well, and other than the brief down time I previously mentioned, I've never had any issues.

Your cat is eating normally and has normal blood work. These are very good things. She's not vomiting, also a good thing. I totally get that you know your cat better than anyone, and know what's "normal" for her. Is she using the litterbox normally?

I would probably keep doing what you're doing, just keeping an eye on her. If things don't improve in a week, or if some other downturn happens, I would schedule another appt.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. That makes me feel a bit better.

She's using the litter box just fine. 

Right now she's "stalking" birds through the window.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That sounds hopeful.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> That sounds hopeful.


 Well that's one thing that hasn't changed. She's mostly not interested in toys or playing with her brother. Usually I can wake her out of a deep sleep waving a pen in her face and she'll slap and bite it. She's hardly doing that. This is one of the reasons I'm so confused. Part of her is normal.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know whether or not a CBC would always pick up maybe mild infection of some sort?

I used to have a cat who when he didn't act himself, he'd go to the vet, they'd find nothing wrong but give him an antibiotic shot anyway and he'd usually perk up soon after.

Vet never returned my call. We had some storms last night, I think maybe it knocked out their phones.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kim,
Can you get a copy of her Blood work from your vet?
Once you have it post it here, we have some very talented members that may notice something on it.

I honestly think you should go to another vet for a second opinion.
The fact your vet, just kinda blew off the Anemia, as possibly the machine being out of whack, concerns me...how do her gums look? They should be a healthy pink color, if they're super pale, whiteish, or greyish, it's definitely time for a second opinion! 

The place you live in, is it newer, or older?
Lead paint is toxic, certain chemicals that are used in carpeting, can be toxic...
Ibuprofen, aspirin, and other OTC pain killers, are deadly toxic to a cat, even one pill, can cause kidney/liver failure!
Those tiny little button batteries, that go in watches, and so many other things, can cause severe internal burns!
Pennies that might get swallowed, can be toxic, depending on the year they are!
A bad furball could cause her to not feel quite herself...
Some hairball paste, might be worth a shot...
YOU are the one that knows her best! If your gut is telling you, something isn't right, pursue it, with a second opinion! 
Better to be safe, than sorry! 
All Paws Crossed for her! 
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Sharon, anemia was taken off the table when a blood sample was sent out to an off-site lab for testing. The cat's HCT came back from that lab in normal range.

Kim, I agree with Sharon's recommendation to get a second opinion from a vet at a different veterinary clinic. It can be very helpful to have another set of eyes taking a look at the problem and evaluating it from a different perspective. At this point, I wouldn't take her back to the same vet. It's time for a second veterinary opinion.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

laurief said:


> Sharon, anemia was taken off the table when a blood sample was sent out to an off-site lab for testing. The cat's HCT came back from that lab in normal range.
> Laurie


Thanks Laurie, I missed that post!


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

The Dr. who saw Mable is new but I do trust this clinic. It's where I've always gone.

Is it strange that Mable seems better in the mornings than in the evenings?

About getting a copy of her results, I don't know. I was kind of wondering that myself.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kim,
Most vets are happy to give you a copy, you just have to ask for it!
I've got it highlighted at my vet, that I want copies of any tests that are done! That way, they don't forget, and neither do I!
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's not a matter of trust. It's a matter of getting another vet's interpretation of the symptoms, treatment, and test results. Second opinions are a valuable and perfectly valid diagnostic strategy.

Laurie


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Just my 2 cents worth. We have been giving our male depo shots for 5 years for allergies usually every 5-6 weeks. He has never had a problem. 

Hope you get this figured out


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a medical record of all my animals tests just like I keep all of mine. You never know when you may need them. They are used to people asking for them.


----------

